# How soon can you tell?



## mamajjr (Aug 24, 2008)

I EBF'ed DD until a little after one year. She is almost two and is a heavy nurser. I have not started my period.

How soon can you tell if you are pregnant after being unprotected (which was last Sunday)? The reason that I ask is that I have to go in for minor surgery (hernia) on Thursday, but don't want to risk the anesthesia if I am pregnant.

I have been TTC and would hate an jeopardy.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

from what i have been told.......

you can test pos at the earliest at 10 dpo. i believe. if you dtd last sun, you pretend you o'ed within 3 days. 10 days after that should work. i am not a pro lol. but i am ebf a 8 mo old and have had a scare or two. so test 13 days after dtd.


----------



## KCMichigan (Jul 21, 2009)

A test should be +/- after 14 days.

I was also TTC and had surgery. I told the Dr that I was TTC and they did a blood test the day before surgery just to 'check' since I was also in the two week wait. (I was not and had the surgery).

They will also ask you the morning of the surgery and if you are not sure, many places do a pregnancy test as a precaution. If I had not had the blood test, the nurse would have done a test as preop procedure (it is policy for our area at least--I have had a few minor surgeries and they always ask/test if you are not having your period that day (everyone 15-55 gets tested).


----------



## mamajjr (Aug 24, 2008)

How soon can they tell by a blood test? I have a physical anyway tomorrow and can ask my doctor to pull the blood.


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

The earliest urine pregnancy tests detect a level of 20 hcg. A blood test is very specific but the egg has to implant before hcg can be detected. It generally takes from 6-12 days past ovulation for the egg to implant - the average is around 9 dpo. Do you know when you ovulated? If you had intercourse on Sunday and didn't ovulate for a few days (say Wednesday) you may only be a few dpo, maybe even only 3 or 4.


----------



## mamajjr (Aug 24, 2008)

I honestly have no idea when I ovulated. I'll ask the doc to run the test tomorrow anyway. I wish there was a way to tell immediately. I'm worried about going in for surgery on Thursday, but it really can't wait. I hope there are no bad effects on the embryo.


----------



## KempsMama (Dec 1, 2008)

From what I understand, and I'm no expert, is that during the first stage when the egg is fertilized but has not implanted, no drugs or alcohol (or anesthesia) reach the embryo since the placenta has not formed yet. So in the event you are pg, and it's too early to tell, meaning the embryo has not implanted in the uterine wall, you are safe. HTH.


----------

